# Culo (coloquial)



## Daniel Ernesto

Para continuar con el hilo.

Utilizamos la plabra Culo de variadas formas, para expresar cosas buenas y cosas malas: 
"Me fue como un culo con la presentación del proyecto"
"Que culo tiene tu amigo salió sorteado en la lotería"
"Salió muy cula esa película" Etc.

¿Aguna más?


----------



## coquis14

Daniel Ernesto said:


> Para continuar con el hilo.
> 
> Utilizamos la plabra Culo de variadas formas, para expresar cosas buenas y cosas malas:
> ""Salió muy cula esa película"??? Etc.
> 
> ¿Aguna más?


 Yo no conozco ninguna con una buena connotación.
Saludos


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Hola:

""Salió muy cula esa película", la dijo un Colombiano.

Y decir: "Que culo tiene tu amigo salió sorteado en la lotería" hace referencia a la buena surte.
Dime tu, la palabra *"Culiado"* que utilizan en Cordoba, proviene de la palabra culo, ¿verdad?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Culo en México es miedo o miedoso: 
-No seas culo y pídele el teléfono. 
-Me da culo pedírselo.

En el caso de la película diríamos culera y no cula.

La única acepción positiva que se me ocurre es cuando una mujer está muy buena: Fulanita es un culo de vieja.


----------



## coquis14

Daniel Ernesto said:


> Hola:
> 
> ""Salió muy cula esa película", la dijo un Colombiano.
> 
> Y decir: "Que culo tiene tu amigo salió sorteado en la lotería" hace referencia a la buena surte.
> Dime tu, la palabra *"Culiado"* que utilizan en Cordoba, proviene de la palabra culo, ¿verdad?


 Sí , la usan como los porteños usamos boludo.
Saludos


----------



## Alma Shofner

Bueno, pues en el otro hilo escribí que en Sonora no se usa mucho la palabra culo o casi no se escucha, en su lugar se escucha la cola, las nalgas (no común), las pompis, las pompas, las nachas, el trasero, la retaguardia, etc. 
El usar la palabra culo es como un tabú. 

Cuando estaba en la universidad, uno de los estudiantes se disculpó de que tenía que retirarse porque iba a ver a su novia y que lo traía bien enculado. A todos nos sorprendió y nos quedamos de una pieza, él ni cuenta se dio, puso pies en polvorosa y un amigo de él lo disculpó traduciéndonos que en Culiacán andar o estar bien enculado por alguien significa estar super enamorado de esa persona. Y luego remató diciendo que esa palabra es bien común entre los culichis. Ahí ya fue la gota que derramó el vaso de agua. Todos nos echamos a reír, aparte de enculado ahora era culichi. 
Saludos


----------



## josé león

En Ecuador es una palabra muy vulgar. No se afirma que no se la utilice, pero se lo hace -seguramente- en niveles más bien restringidos

Saludos

jl


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En España al culo le dicen culo y si les decís que tenés cola es probable que te pregunten si sos un perro .
Vaya uno a saber por qué es palabra tabú en América, aunque cada vez menos, por cierto. ¿Será que en España alguna vez lo fue? ¿En alguna región quizá? Misterio.


----------



## josé león

Bueno, aquí el culo también se llama culo. Sin embargo dudo de que las gentes lo vayan diciendo por allí como símbolo de evolución socio-económica


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Hola:
 ¿Cuando alguna cosa te sale mal, podrás decir : *Me salió para el culo*, O : *Me salió como el culo* ?

Saludos!!


----------



## javier8907

Daniel Ernesto said:


> Para continuar con el hilo.
> 
> Utilizamos la plabra Culo de variadas formas, para expresar cosas buenas y cosas malas:
> "Me fue como un culo con la presentación del proyecto"
> "Que culo tiene tu amigo salió sorteado en la lotería"
> "Salió muy cula esa película" Etc.
> 
> ¿Aguna más?



La de "me fue como el culo" es la única que me suena, aunque me resulta innecesariamente desagradable (como mucho pasa para expresar mucho enfado por el mal resultado de algo). La de ¡Qué culo (suerte)!, primera vez que la oigo en castellano; es muy italiana. Culo como adjetivo no lo he oído nunca en España


----------



## trisquela

Daniel Ernesto said:


> Hola:
> ¿Cuando alguna cosa te sale mal, podrás decir : *Me salió para el culo*, O : *Me salió como el culo* ?
> 
> Saludos!!


 
Hola:

La respuesta es "Me salió como el culo", al menos en España.

Saludos,


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Hola:
Hay una que es bién infantil y antigua que se decía cuando una chica con las pompis en plena forma pasaba: *"Que culo....encontre diez pesos"* , lógico que solo ofendía a la chica, pero los brutos se divertían...

Saludos!!


----------



## Polizón

Hola:
En el Perú, la palabra "culo" es sinónimo de "poto". A los niños se les enseña la palabra "poto" (y en diminutivo además), pero cuendo entran a la adolescencia ya "poto" se torna en "culo" por ese afán de darle vulgaridad al asunto. 
Hay frases coloquiales que se usan con "culo" y otras con "poto".
Acá decir: "Me fue hasta el culo" es dejar en claro que me fue mal.
Decir: "En el culo del mundo" es decir que queda lejos.
Pero al referirse a unos anteojos muy gruesos, uno puede decir que son de "poto de botella".
Eso sí, el decir "culo" implica cierta vulgaridad que no es aceptada en determinados círculos o delante de damas, por ejemplo.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## javier8907

No sé lo que significa "poto", en España no se utiliza. Sin embargo, potitos son las papillas que se les dan a los niños y que vienen en potes pequeños.

En España los niños al culo de la anatomía le llaman culo, aunque habrá gente a la que le resulte vulgar o inapropiado en algunos círculos. Sin embargo, el culo de una botella o de un vaso no tiene otro nombre que yo conozca (poto, que aquí no se usa), y dudo muchísimo que nadie, por fino que sea, considere vulgar decir "culo de botella".


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

javier8907 said:


> No sé lo que significa "poto"


Poto es culo, al menos en Chile y en Perú: ¡Señor, no me toque el poto! 
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

El culo de la botella o del vaso acá se llama el fondo.

- Juan trae puestos unos lentes de fondo de botella.


----------



## Mangato

Es curioso el tabú americano que se extiende incluso a Brasil. Si dices cu (culo) alguien se puede caer de espaldas.  Hasta tal punto la la letra *q *se llama *que. *


----------



## piraña utria

Daniel Ernesto said:


> Hola:
> ¿Cuando alguna cosa te sale mal, podrás decir : *Me salió para el culo*, O : *Me salió como el culo* ?
> 
> Saludos!!


 
Hola:

En Colombia sería (insistiendo que se entiende siempre como una vulgaridad toda expresión que envuelva "culo" incluyendo las apegadas a su sentido puramente gramatical) "me fue como un culo", "me salió como un culo ese trabajo", "me quedó muy culo el ensayo..."

En la Costa además, particularmente en Cartagena, "culo" es una palabra "comodín" para enfatizar las bondades o defectos de algo: "culo de partido de fútbol", "culo de trabajo", "culo de tarea", etc. El contexto y los gestos apuntarán a uno u otro sentido.

Saludos,


----------



## poesimo

En mi tierra, «estoy hasta el culo» quiere decir que uno está más que harto. Claro, es una frase vulgar.

Saludos,
Poésimo


----------



## Erika_07

En España también se dice lo de "estar hasta el culo de algo" , "las cosas me van de culo"o "me fue como EL culo" y NO "me fue como UN culo". Pero tambien se dice, y esta es nueva, "eso está en el culo del mundo", para referirse a algo, alguien o algun lugar muy lejano. No hace falta decir que es muy coloquial e incluso vulgar.


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Hola

"Eso está en el culo del mundo", para referirse a algo, alguien o algun lugar muy lejano, no es nada nueva en el Rio de la Plata.

Saludos!!


----------



## Erika_07

Bueno, pero es nuevo en este foro. Nadie la habia comentado hasta ahora. Me alegra ver que no solo se dice en España.


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Hola:
Si claro, perdón, no tube otra intención que la de informar. Hay otra que dice: *Donde el diablo perdio las botas*, para indicar que es lejos y remoto el lugar.

Saludos!!


----------



## Erika_07

No te preocupes... esa es graciosa! jaja sabia que el diablo llevaba tridente, cola y cuernos pero no sabia nada acerca de sus botas... 

Por cierto, retomando el tema de la palabra culo como tabú... En España no hace mucho, había una dictadura y todavía hay viva mucha de la gente que la sufrió. Por tanto hubo mucha censura y tabúes. Puede que de ahí venga la expresión "Donde la espalda pierde su nombre" que quiere decir claramente "el culo".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

poesimo said:


> En mi tierra, «estoy hasta el culo» quiere decir que uno está más que harto. Claro, es una frase vulgar.
> 
> Saludos,
> Poésimo


 
Por acá estar hasta el culo es estar muy borracho.


----------



## Erika_07

También en España se puede decir "ir hasta el culo de alcohol" o sea, ir muy borracho. Lo que esta dando de si el culo.. jaja


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Hola:
Seguramente no sabias nada acerca de sus botas porque las perdió por aquí  .

Si, esas dictaduras....cuantas secuelas en nuestras culturas,¿Verdad?

Ahora pregunto, además de estos sinonimos:
*Trasero, pandero, pompis, posaderas, nalgas, cachas, Tuje, ojete, orto........ *

*¿Hay otros por ahi?*

Saludos!!


----------



## Erika_07

Ojete aqui es el agujero por donde... ejem... vienen los niños... (muy vulgar)


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pandero por acá no se entiende en ese sentido.  Las cachas son (con perdón de las mujeres) las que les salen a los lados, como si trajeran pistolas (también, claro, se refiere a la parte de la pistola por donde la tomas para disparar).

Tuje no lo había oído antes. Orto lo conozco de este foro. 

Ahora bien, es diferente hablar de las nalgas que hablar del ano. El ojete por acá se refiere al ano, y las otras a las nalgas (aunque culo se puede referir a nalgas y a ano).


----------



## Pinairun

Y ¿cómo le llaman a alguien que es "un culo de mal asiento"? ¿A alguien inquieto, que para poco en un mismo lugar, trabajo, residencia, etc., que es inquieto, inconstante?


----------



## Erika_07

SIIIIIIIIIII. Gente hiperactiva!


----------



## jazyk

> Es curioso el tabú americano que se extiende incluso a Brasil. Si dices cu (culo) alguien se puede caer de espaldas. Hasta tal punto la la letra *q *se llama *que.*


*
*No creo que esto tenga algo que ver.


----------



## javier8907

Erika, no sé en qué parte de España vives, pero yo siempre he oído "ojete" como ano, aunque coincido en que es vulgar. Pandero, para el que no lo sepa, se refiere a las nalgas, aludiendo en mi opinión a su redondez, y sólo se usa para un culo mediano o grande (también existe la expresión "tener el culo como un pandero"), y no muy fofo. Para demostrar lo que digo, ¿alguien que use esa palabra hablaría del "pandero" de un niño enjuto, o del de una octogenaria? Por lo menos yo no puedo imaginarlo.


----------



## Erika_07

Pues de Valencia. A lo mejor no tiene tanto que ver el lugar sino la edad. Las palabras a veces adquieren nuevos significados.


----------



## javier8907

Puede ser, pero la expresión "el ojo del culo" es muy vieja, al menos tanto como Quevedo. De ahí al "ojete"...

Por cierto, que también se le llama, con otra vuelta de tuerca, "ojal".


----------



## Alma Shofner

*Trasero, pandero, pompis, posaderas, nalgas, cachas, Tuje, ojete, orto........ *

*Aquí se están mezclando el culo con las nalgas.*

*En el noroeste de México al culo se le diría culo, pero como es una palabra no muy bien vista/tabú pues se le dice la cola.*

*A las nalgas se le dicen de muchas formas *
*Trasero, pompis, posaderas, nalgas, nachas, retaguardia, pompas, sentaderas, ...*
*Saludos*


----------



## HaHa08

Polizón said:


> (...)
> Decir: *"En el culo del mundo"* es decir que queda lejos.
> (...)





Erika_07 said:


> (...) Pero tambien se dice, y esta es *nueva, "eso está en el culo del mundo"*, para referirse a algo, alguien o algun lugar muy lejano.



Creo Erika que ya lo habian dicho antes...

Yo las que conozco y a veces uso...

"Salir algo como el culo" (=Salir mal como ya han dicho)
"Ponerse hasta el culo bebiendo/comiendo" (= Hacer algo en exceso)
"Estar en el culo del mundo" (=lejos)
"Estar hasta el culo" (= tener una borrachera impresionante)

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

*Hola*:

*Tan tabu no es ya que hay varios posts y varios foreros aqui.*

Hay una que dice : Habla hasta por el *culo*. Hace referencia a alguien que habla mucho.

Bueno, espero que cuando estemos de viaje por el mundo hispánico no nos sorprendamos con esta palabra que mucho anda por ahi  .

*GRACIAS!!!*


----------



## Camilo1964

Algunos usos venezolanos:

- Alguien que es antipático y poco solidario, es una persona _culo malo_
- Una persona que no te ayuda cuando lo necesitas o que rechaza tu invitación _te ha sacado el culo
_- Como decía Toño, cuando alguien tiene miedo, aquí se le puede decir que tiene _culillo _y llamársele en consecuencia _culillúo _(ignoro si el acento está bien usado en este caso)
- Una persona vanidosa y engreida es _culito apretao_ o se le puede decir que _no le cabe un grano de mostaza en el culo_
- Si se anda en un lío, con problemas, se _anda con el culo a dos manos_
- Estacionar _de culo_ es hacerlo metiendo primero la parte trasera del carro en el espacio correspondiente. Una caída estrepitosa sobre las nalgas es también _caerse de culo_. 
- _Culo _o _Culito _llaman los jóvenes a las chicas con quienes salen, sobre todo cuando son muy atractivas. P.ej. "!!!Chamo, anoche salí con tremendo _culito_!!!!"
- Hay también un verbo derivado de culo, que es _culipandear_, acción que realiza quien se arrepiente de hacer algo que había prometido y del cual se acuñó el sustantivo _culipandeo _(-¿Qué le pasa a Roberto que dijo que no va a salir con nosotros? -No sé, pero anda con un _culipandeo _extraño)
- Una persona que tiene la cara propia de quien está molesto tiene, en ese momento, _cara de culo_ (usualmente pronunciado: _car'e culo_)
- Cuando alguien no quiere algo de otra persona (una propuesta, por ejemplo) manda al proponente a metérsela por dicha región anatómica o, eufemísticamente, _por donde no le pegue sol_

Si me acuerdo de otros usos, complementaré, pero la verdad es que la palabra en cuestión es profusamente empleada en Venezuela.

Saludos!

Camilo


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Hola:

Hay una que dice: *Quien tiene culo tiene miedo* .

Otra : *Sacarle el culo a la jeringa*, hace referencia a no hacerse responsable por sus actos.

Saludos!


----------



## bb008

Camilo1964 said:


> Algunos usos venezolanos:
> 
> - Alguien que es antipático y poco solidario, es una persona _culo malo_
> - Una persona que no te ayuda cuando lo necesitas o que rechaza tu invitación _te ha sacado el culo_
> - Como decía Toño, cuando alguien tiene miedo, aquí se le puede decir que tiene _culillo _y llamársele en consecuencia _culillúo _(ignoro si el acento está bien usado en este caso)
> - Una persona vanidosa y engreida es _culito apretao_ o se le puede decir que _no le cabe un grano de mostaza en el culo_
> - Si se anda en un lío, con problemas, se _anda con el culo a dos manos_
> - Estacionar _de culo_ es hacerlo metiendo primero la parte trasera del carro en el espacio correspondiente. Una caída estrepitosa sobre las nalgas es también _caerse de culo_.
> - _Culo _o _Culito _llaman los jóvenes a las chicas con quienes salen, sobre todo cuando son muy atractivas. P.ej. "!!!Chamo, anoche salí con tremendo _culito_!!!!"
> - Hay también un verbo derivado de culo, que es _culipandear_, acción que realiza quien se arrepiente de hacer algo que había prometido y del cual se acuñó el sustantivo _culipandeo _(-¿Qué le pasa a Roberto que dijo que no va a salir con nosotros? -No sé, pero anda con un _culipandeo _extraño)
> - Una persona que tiene la cara propia de quien está molesto tiene, en ese momento, _cara de culo_ (usualmente pronunciado: _car'e culo_)
> - Cuando alguien no quiere algo de otra persona (una propuesta, por ejemplo) manda al proponente a metérsela por dicha región anatómica o, eufemísticamente, _por donde no le pegue sol_
> 
> Si me acuerdo de otros usos, complementaré, pero la verdad es que la palabra en cuestión es profusamente empleada en Venezuela.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> Camilo


 
¡Excelente Camilo! 

_Culicagado_, pero decimos *Culicagao*, es una persona muy delicada, todo es con mucho cuidado, a veces en extremo susceptible.

También cuando queremos mandar para la china o ver si el gallo puso a alguien: "Anda a lavarte ese _culo_"

Saludos


----------



## Mafe Dongo

Me fue como un culo = Me fue mal
¿Qué culo tiene ese tipo? = ¿Qué le pasa a ese tipo?

En Colombia los costeños también usan la palabra culo como "grado superlativo" o para decir que algo es intenso, abundante, numeroso. . . Todo esto es bulgar.

había un culo de gente = había mucha gente
hace culo de frío/calor = hace mucho frío/calor (un frío/calor intenso)
culo de vieja loca = la vieja está muy loca
culo de bobo = Muy tonto
me hizo quedar como un culo = Me hizo quedar muy mal

Y así hay un culo (miles, muchas,..) frases.


----------



## Mangato

Y como no recordar una famosa norma no escrita que en épocas  aplicaban en la Administración, algunos probos funcionarios

A los amigos, el culo
A los enemigos, pr el culo
Y a los indiferentes... se le aplicará la legislación vigente

Saludos y feliz día a todos

MG


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Mangato said:


> Y a los indiferentes... se le aplicará la legislación vigente
> MG


 jaja 

Y la cancióncita que dice.._."el culo pa' los panas el guev.. pa' tu hermanaaaa...."_

Me disculpan, no me podía aguantar decirlo...

Saludos
Rosa.


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Bueno para ablandar un poco, hay una cancióncita para los niños que dice: Sana, sana *Colita* de rana si no sana hoy sanará mañana.


----------



## KHALIFAH

Mangato said:


> Es curioso el tabú americano que se extiende incluso a Brasil. Si dices cu (culo) alguien se puede caer de espaldas. Hasta tal punto la la letra *q *se llama *que. *


 
Mangato: A mi me parece absurdo que sólo por evitar la palabra, en Colombia se utiliza a cambio rabo o cola, lo que es realmente ofensivo, además de majadero.


----------



## Emmitas

Ironicamente aqui en Argentina decimos "¡Que culo!" cuando alguien puede evitar situaciones desagradables, es afortunado en algun aspecto de su vida.

"¡Que culo!,¿¿como atajo esa pelota??"
" Pense que me iban a robar ayer a la noche cuando salia del trabajo;de culo enganche un amigo que me acompañe hasta la estación"


----------



## Janis Joplin

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> En España al culo le dicen culo y si les decís que tenés cola es probable que te pregunten si sos un perro .
> Vaya uno a saber por qué es palabra tabú en América, aunque cada vez menos, por cierto. ¿Será que en España alguna vez lo fue? ¿En alguna región quizá? Misterio.


 
Vaya pues yo tenía la idea de que en España la cola y el culo eran sinónimos y se usaban para referirse a las nalgas.


----------



## swift

Daniel Ernesto said:


> Para continuar con el hilo.
> 
> Utilizamos la plabra Culo de variadas formas, para expresar cosas buenas y cosas malas:
> "Me fue como un culo con la presentación del proyecto"
> "Que culo tiene tu amigo salió sorteado en la lotería"
> "Salió muy cula esa película" Etc.
> 
> ¿Aguna más?



En Costa Rica,

Cagarse dentro del culo. (Cagarse de miedo).
Me fue como un culo.
Me escupo el culo. (Para maldecir, o para expresar indiferencia).
Estar uno hasta el culo. (Estar beodo).
Me ronca el culo. (Me vale madre).
Parece que le pica el culo. (Con referencia a alguien muy inquieto, especialmente un niño que rompe algo).

Todas estas expresiones son consideradas vulgares. La voz culo se emplea en el habla relajada. Sin embargo, es común escuchar "culito", con un valor eufemístico, para referirse particularmente a las posaderas de un niño.

Por influencia de la televisión mexicana, el término "nachas" es de uso cada vez más extendido, particularmente entre los jóvenes. También se emplea nalgas o trasero.

Saludos,

swift


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Janis Joplin said:


> Vaya pues yo tenía la idea de que en España la cola y el culo eran sinónimos y se usaban para referirse a las nalgas.


La verdad es que de adulto jamás he tenido que mencionar la palabra en los contactos que he tenido con españoles, pero recuerdo que al lado de la casa donde yo vivía, vino de vacaciones un matrimonio de una uruguaya y un español que tenían una niña que tendría unos cuatro años. Recuerdo que la ñina se cayó en una escalera y le dijo al abuelo algo así como: "me duele el culo". Fue entonces que me enteré  que con respecto a esta parte del cuerpo, aplican aquello de al pan pan y al vino vino. Pequeñísimas anécdotas.
Cordial saludo


----------



## Vergari

Hola:

En el español de Cataluña decimos _voy de culo_ que significa "tengo mucho trabajo y voy agobiado", por ejemplo: "Me han llamado de otro trabajo y no podremos quedar. Esta semana voy de culo". Como siempre, no sé si se trata de una expresión calcada del catalán.
También tenemos la expresión _culo de mal asiento _que designa a la persona que no para quieta, que va de un lado para otro: "Mi hija es un culo de mal asiento, nunca está en casa".
Bueno, luego está la expresión _qué te den por el culo _o _vete a tomar por culo_, que sería "vete a la mierda" pero mucho más vulgar, claro. No creo que haga falta ningún ejemplo.
_Partirse el culo_ significa "desternillarse de risa".
_Quedar _[algo] _como el culo _es que te salió mal: "la presentación me quedó como el culo".
La expresión _tener una flor en el culo _significa "tener suerte": "Este chico parece que tiene una flor en el culo, perdió la cartera y le llamaron para devolvérsela".

Y muchas más: _agujero del culo; ahuecar el culo; arriesgar el culo; besar el culo; cachetes del culo; caerse de culo; calentar el culo; cara de culo; cara o culo; chupar el culo; comer el culo; con el culo; con el culo al aire; culo de pera;culo en pompa;  culo veo, culo quiero; dar la patada en el culo; dar (tomar, recibir) por el culo; dar (pegar) una patada en el culo; en el culo del mundo; enseñar el culo;hasta que uno se caiga de culo; ir de culo y contra el viento; limpiar el culo a alguien; limpiarse el culo con; mandar a tomar por el culo; meterse (guardarse) algo en el culo; meterse la lengua en el culo; mojarse el culo; mover el culo; nacer de culo; ojo del culo; pasarse algo por el culo; pensar con el culo; perder el culo; poner (dejar, tener) el culo como un bebedero de patos; poner(se de) el culo; romper el culo (a patadas); romperse el culo (trabajando, estudiando); salir de culo; sentar el culo a alguien; ser culo y mierda; tener el gusto en el culo. ¿_Te las tengo que explicar todas con ejemplos y todo?

Saludos


----------



## golías

¿Y en Cataluña la gente corriente dice todas esas cosas? Supongo que sí, porque al parecer no hace falta explicar su significado. En Madrid, al menos, hay algunas diferencias. Por ejemplo,

_Sana, sana, culito de rana; si no sanas hoy, sanarás mañana__ =_ encantamiento ritual para curar el daño que se han podido hacer niños pequeños
_Poner el culo como un tomate__ =_ dar unos buenos azotes
_Gafas de culo de vaso__ = _cristales graduados para miope, con muchas dioptrías
_Culo veo, culo quiero__ =_ se pone en labios de personas antojadizas
_Culito veo, culito deseo =_ versión finolis de _Culo veo, culo quiero_
_Perder el culo__ =_ darse mucha prisa
_Culo inquieto__ =_ persona nerviosa, que no puede estarse quieta
_Culo de mal asiento__ =_ persona que cambia de trabajo o residencia con frecuencia

es lenguaje informal ocasionalmente utilizado en el habla culta.

_Limpiarse el culo con__ =_ tenerle a uno sin cuidado algo
_¿Cara o culo?__ =_ ¿cara o cruz?, al tirar una moneda al aire
_Hacérsele a uno el culo agua de limón granizado__ =_ gustar a rabiar
_Cara-culo__ = _feo/a de verdad

es lenguaje de críos y adolescentes, o de personas adultas con un bajo nivel educativo, o bien de personas cultas que adoptan la pose de vulgares.

_¡Mueve tu culo!__ =_ quita de ahí
_¡Menea el culo!__ =_ ponte en movimiento, en marcha
_Piensas con el culo__ =_ eres tonto/a

es lenguaje propio de déspotas sin educación, cualquiera que fuere su edad y condición social.

_A tomar por culo =_ allá lejos
_¡A tomar por culo!__ =_ se jorobó la cosa
_Dar por culo__ =_ fastidiar
_De culo =_ mal
_De culo y cuesta arriba__ =_ muy mal
_Salirle a uno del culo =_ salirle del corazón, del alma
_Mojarse el culo =_ trabajar. (Refrán:_ el que quiera peces, que se moje el culo._)
_Dejarse el culo__ =_ esforzarse a tope
_Confundir el culo con las témporas = _ignorar lo esencial

es lenguaje informal en el habla cotidiana entre amigos, compañeros de trabajo y colegas de profesión con un nivel de educación no necesariamente bajo.

_Poner el culo como un bebedero de patos_ y otras lindezas semejantes es lenguaje entre amantes (o entre amigos golfos que se relatan mutuamente sus correrías).

_¡Vete a tomar por culo! _y_ ¡Que te den por culo!_ son expresiones malsonantes que se le pueden escapar a cualquiera con un grado considerable de enfado.

_Salvar el culo__ =_ escapar (generalmente, abandonando a los compinches a su suerte)
_Vender el culo de otro u otros __=_ delatar, traicionar
_Poner el culo__ =_ rendirse, claudicar
_¡Mantén tu culo alejado de mí! =_ no te me acerques
_¡Tu culo es mío!__ =_ me debes tanto que no puedes negarme nada
_Romperle el culo a alguien__ =_ imponerle un buen correctivo

es lenguaje propio de rufianes.

Conviene diferenciar, creo yo.


----------



## dexterciyo

Por aquí también se usan: _estar hasta el culo_ (estar harto, hastiado), _me salió como el culo_ (me salió fatal), _me puse hasta el culo de_... (me hinché a...), _está en el culo del mundo_ (está en el quinto pino: está lejísimos), _el culo de la botella_ (el fondo), _mete el coche de culo_ (estacionarlo marcha atrás), _tener cara de culo_ (cara de tonto, idiota), _dar por culo_ (en el sentido figurado: molestar, hostigar), _culo cagao_ (un ignorante, generalmente, un jovencito: un niñato), _a tomar por culo_ (a la mierda, al carajo), _con el culo al aire_ (en una situación embarazosa y comprometida), _eso te lo metes por el culo_ (en sentido figurado: cuando ya no se quiere algo; te lo metes por donde te quepa), _no me sale del culo_ (no me da la gana), _mueve el culo ya_ (en sentido figurado: reaccionar, espabilarse)...

No me acuerdo de más.

Por aquí también entiendo _ojete_ como el 'ano', y no «agujero por donde vienen los niños».


----------



## B.P.R.

También está "lameculos": un pelota, alguien que está siempre adulando a los superiores.



Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Poto es culo, al menos en Chile y en Perú: ¡Señor, no me toque el poto!
> Saludos


Yo tengo dos bonitos potos en la terraza de mi casa (nótese que aquí, un poto es una planta  http://www.infojardin.com/fotos/albums/userpics/normal_Poto01.JPG).



Daniel Ernesto said:


> Hola:
> Si claro, perdón, no tube otra intención que la de informar. Hay otra que dice: *Donde el diablo perdio las botas*, para indicar que es lejos y remoto el lugar.
> 
> Saludos!!


Por aquí usamos la otra versión: "Donde Jesucristo perdió la alpargata".

Saludos,
Belén.


----------



## María A

Daniel Ernesto said:


> Hola:
> ¿Cuando alguna cosa te sale mal, podrás decir : *Me salió para el culo*, O : *Me salió como el culo* ?
> 
> Saludos!!



En Argentina se usan ambos (al menos en Buenos Aires). "Culo" es una palabra que se escucha bastante por acá. 

¡Qué culo! = ¡Qué suerte! (a menos que se refiera a la cola de una mujer)
Tener cara de culo = Tener mala cara (de ofendido, enojado).


----------



## Ibermanolo

ToñoTorreón said:


> El culo de la botella o del vaso acá se llama el fondo.
> 
> - Juan trae puestos unos lentes de fondo de botella.


 
Aquí serían gafas de culo vaso.


----------



## macame

tonto del culo: gilipollas


----------



## Pinairun

macame said:


> tonto del culo: gilipollas


 
En general, fonéticamente "tontoelculo/tontaelculo".

No estar de humor = _No tener el culo para fiestas_.


----------



## ErOtto

Y también "tener el culo cuadrado"... lo que suele pasarnos a los que nos pasamos muchas horas sentados delante de la pantalla contestando en este foro. 

O "estar con el culo al aire", que significa quedar expuesto y/o en ridí*culo* (¡vaya!... ).

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## corre

golías said:


> _Poner el culo como un bebedero de patos_ y otras lindezas semejantes es lenguaje entre amantes


Confieso que soy ignorante de las clases de bebederos. A lo mejor no importa al significado, el cual no capto ni en general (no veo la relación).  ¿Alguien me lo interpreta?


----------



## clares3

Hola
Un bebedero de patos tiene la boca ancha para que entre el pico del pato; ponerle a alguien el culo como bebedero de patos requiere penetrarlo analmente y ese es el sentido de la frase, tremendamente coloquial y algo soez.


----------



## ampurdan

*Este hilo no pregunta por una plabra o frase específica, sino que pide una lista de expresiones y, por lo tanto, ha sido cerrado.*


----------

